# Commandant directs All ‘confederate-related paraphernalia’ be removed from Marine bases,



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 26, 2020)

Good to see the new commandant has got all of the war fighting issues out of the way and can now spend his time on the important things.

All ‘confederate-related paraphernalia’ should be removed from Marine bases, commandant directs

The memo included several other items for “immediate action," including directives on increased gender integration and potential changes to the Corps’ maternity leave policy, which Berger announced on Friday through Twitter.

My favorite was the one year paid maternity leave for pregnant Marines.  That decision should go a long way in reducing the resentment male Marines have toward the females when it comes to claims of favoritism.


----------



## Bypass (Feb 27, 2020)

We live in a very strange world. 

I just woke up from a dream where I was dragging a half frozen man through the snow and prior to me freezing dragging that poor frozen bastard across creation I was dreaming of some dead girl named Kate who was in my bed (we were just talking. But she was scantily dressed) , now that was really strange. What made it worse was her husband showed up and he was none to happy. Am I the only person who has vivid dreams that I always remember? And now I got this song stuck in my head. Anyone want to analyze that?


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 27, 2020)

Thanks Obama!


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## RackMaster (Feb 27, 2020)

Seems like all that training with Canuckistan is wearing off on them.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 27, 2020)

.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 27, 2020)

Animal Mother does not approve.....


----------



## Grunt (Feb 27, 2020)

I will forever more refer to myself as a "Legacy Marine."


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 27, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> View attachment 32280


She looks like her last name should be Vindman.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 27, 2020)

racing_kitty said:


> She looks like her last name should be Vindman.


Ditto!


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm good with removing Confederate crap off bases. Besides, Marines did not have the best track record during the Civil War. While not all their fault as the Army and Navy often didn't communicate as to who took lead, there were still a lot of failed attempts to capture bases by the Marines during the war.


----------



## GOTWA (Mar 8, 2020)

Bypass said:


> We live in a very strange world.
> 
> I just woke up from a dream where I was dragging a half frozen man through the snow and prior to me freezing dragging that poor frozen bastard across creation I was dreaming of some dead girl named Kate who was in my bed (we were just talking. But she was scantily dressed) , now that was really strange. What made it worse was her husband showed up and he was none to happy. Am I the only person who has vivid dreams that I always remember? And now I got this song stuck in my head. Anyone want to analyze that?



So, the other night I dreamed there was a SOCOM CI platform in the Pirates of the Caribbean. While I was stashed away at the office on one of those pirate party islands, a fucking California sized earthquake hit us, causing the entire building to collapse. I was trying to forage around for shit that I actually needed, and shit I was signed for. Sparrow and I got along great. 

So...yes.

Anyway, I'm sure there will come a time in the far off future when there are no longer politics in the military. It just worries me when I think about the cause that will force that to happen.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 9, 2020)

So State Flags will not be flown on Marine Corps bases?


----------

